# Farmina - a check-in



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

So now that it's been available for a little bit...and more samples have been going out...I was curious how peoples dogs (and cats lol) have been doing on the food?


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

Onyx is doing great on it and absolutely loves it! I'm using the low grain Chicken. Onyx's weight loss progress is going well and she doesn't act like she's starving like she did on her other food. Poops are good too lol.

Overall, I'm very happy with this food. She loves it, does good on it, and I actually feel comfortable feeding it to her. Best of all no itching yet. So many foods result in her itching like crazy.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Did you get the samples from "chewy?"


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I have some of the low grain chicken formula in shipment. I wanted something else from Chewy and figured I might as well try out Farmina while I was at it and reach the free shipping minimum. I've still got most of a bag of Fromm though so it will be a couple weeks before the dogs try it. Since they can eat pretty much anything, I'm sure they will be thrilled.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

Benjismom said:


> Did you get the samples from "chewy?"


Chewy doesn't have samples, only full sized bags. You have to ask Farmina personally for samples, either on the Farmina website or Facebook.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Thank-you.


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

I've been feeding the low grain chicken and dogs are doing great, I have one cat on the grain free chicken and she loves it - the other one is wet only.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Meg, how are your dogs doing on it?


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

The herring sample came today. 









Saya likes the 6 pieces I gave to her. 

I plan to get 5lb bag of herring to try it'll be treat type thing. I'll get bigger bag for Bella eventually once her food is getting low. 

Saya did like the taste, but she isn't a picky dog. Bella isn't picky either. I plan to try the herring for Bella and then try the boar after herring. 

I liked the sample bags gives a nice portion.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

KuroSaya, the sample bags list pea fibre because they still have the Italian label and ingredients. The website and full size bags display the correct information. They said pea fibre had to be removed from the formula to sell it in the US for some reason, which is fine by me lol.

They posted an explanation for this a while back on another forum and their Facebook page.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

I just got reply on from farmina on this on different dog food forum. hehe 

It's cool.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

KuroSaya: beautiful dog, love the tongue!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

nug is doing the cod/low grain. Previously on natural balance LID.

Poops are better and smaller, not that they were awful before. Fur, however is doing something HORRID right now. Hoping he is just blowing his undercoat stuff preparing for spring but when he goes to work with me he stays in one of the empty kennel areas with light flooring so I notice how much he sheds, and it is a TON right now. Dandruff also which he has never had a problem with.

So we shall see. I'm assuming the fur thing is weather related, if not then I probably won't buy the food again.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

He's eating the Wild Boar now as we have a 5.5lb bag of that, but we now have samples of the Cod (low grain), Chicken (GF), lamb (GF) too. He is loving the cod which surprised me.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

I received two samples today (GF Boar & GF Chicken). I had Jacoby with me when I went to check the mail. The moment I put the envelope on the car seat, he started sniffing it, and tried to chew it open,lol So the scent is apparently -very- exciting!
Boss & Jacoby LOVED the flavor (not that they actually tasted it, since they inhaled it basically  ). Stormy however...not a fan. He ate the two pieces I gave him eventually, but not enthusiastically. He's usually pretty picky though.
I might get a 5.5lb bag for Boss & Coby's training treats. I probably won't switch them over to it for meals though, since Stormy doesn't like it.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I need to buy some more food for Zoey and was thinking of trying Farmina and was going to ask the question on how your dogs were doing on it. She is doing great on Annamaet and I was going to get a small bag of a different flavor. Seeing Rescued response makes me think I'll wait a while until your dogs have been on it a while and then maybe get a bag next order if things are good ...


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

Dog Person said:


> I need to buy some more food for Zoey and was thinking of trying Farmina and was going to ask the question on how your dogs were doing on it. She is doing great on Annamaet and I was going to get a small bag of a different flavor. Seeing Rescued response makes me think I'll wait a while until your dogs have been on it a while and then maybe get a bag next order if things are good ...


Going by how other peoples dogs are doing on a food isn't the greatest idea. For instance, if I were to feed what most people claim their dogs do best on on here, I would be feeding something like Orijen or Instinct. Two foods which my dog does horribly on. You really won't know what's best for your individual dog until you've tried it.

I'm not trying to tell you to switch foods, just that other peoples dogs isn't always a good guide.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

This is very true indeed. I feel Annamaet low fat to my bichon mixed in with my home cooking, and Earthborn Holistic. 

Rescued, that is worrisome what is happening to your dog with the hair. I wonder if it is food related. I just ordered samples from Farmina. I ordered the Cod. The fact that a dog likes the smell and eats it does not mean a thing to me. It is how they do with it and only time will tell that. I should have asked for the boar as well. I chose anything but chicken.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Dog Person said:


> I need to buy some more food for Zoey and was thinking of trying Farmina and was going to ask the question on how your dogs were doing on it. She is doing great on Annamaet and I was going to get a small bag of a different flavor. Seeing Rescued response makes me think I'll wait a while until your dogs have been on it a while and then maybe get a bag next order if things are good ...


 One person said their dog has bad hair but may not be the food....how many people have said how good their dogs *are* doing on it but you'd rather go with the possible negative review? All dogs are different.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> Meg, how are your dogs doing on it?


Abbie isn't on the chicken yet, she's finishing up the NutriSource she has.

Murph is doing GREAT! Loves the food (okay he loves pretty much anything) but his poo's are great and I've noticed the redness to his skin he usually has, seems to be going away.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

meggels said:


> Abbie isn't on the chicken yet, she's finishing up the NutriSource she has.
> 
> Murph is doing GREAT! Loves the food (okay he loves pretty much anything) but his poo's are great and I've noticed the redness to his skin he usually has, seems to be going away.


Finally!! What one is he eating?


----------



## BennySimpson (Mar 18, 2014)

Rescued said:


> nug is doing the cod/low grain. Previously on natural balance LID.
> 
> Poops are better and smaller, not that they were awful before. Fur, however is doing something HORRID right now. Hoping he is just blowing his undercoat stuff preparing for spring but when he goes to work with me he stays in one of the empty kennel areas with light flooring so I notice how much he sheds, and it is a TON right now. Dandruff also which he has never had a problem with.
> 
> So we shall see. I'm assuming the fur thing is weather related, if not then I probably won't buy the food again.


Food has nothing to do with coat cycles. Nothing. Dogs blow coat due to hormones, generally brought on by changes in sunlight, ie longer days. Bitches will blow coat during pregnancy or post whelping but that is different from seasonal shedding. 

If after a week stools are good as you say, sounds like a good food.

Your dog couldn't be on this food much more than a week. Highly doubt you could see either good or bad impact on coat for at least 3 months, probably longer actually in your dogs.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

The fact that Zoey is doing well on her food leaves me to not want to switch, was just trying to get another flavor/brand to possibly switch off from time to time. Whether I buy a 5 lb. bag now or in 2 months is not a big deal IMO, 1 negative review doesn't mean anything but the truth is none of the dogs have been eating Farmina for that long and it could take a while for things to develop. And I know that my dog may not do well on another food that a different dog does well on. Heck people feed their dogs Old Roy and their dogs do OK.

Since Zoey has been on Annamaet her fur is softer, no eye goop (only had it with one food), no yeasty ears and no UTIs which could also be due to more water intake.

At this point I am not looking for a food because I need to switch so I can wait a while before I try something.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Dog Person said:


> The fact that Zoey is doing well on her food leaves me to not want to switch, was just trying to get another flavor/brand to possibly switch off from time to time. Whether I buy a 5 lb. bag now or in 2 months is not a big deal IMO, 1 negative review doesn't mean anything but the truth is none of the dogs have been eating Farmina for that long and it could take a while for things to develop. And I know that my dog may not do well on another food that a different dog does well on. Heck people feed their dogs Old Roy and their dogs do OK.
> 
> Since Zoey has been on Annamaet her fur is softer, no eye goop (only had it with one food), no yeasty ears and no UTIs which could also be due to more water intake.
> 
> At this point I am not looking for a food because I need to switch so I can wait a while before I try something.


To me, it sounded like you don't want to try it because one person may have an issue with their dogs coat.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Dog person, which Annamaet is your dog on? Mine is on low fat and his fur feels like a brillow pad. His is low fat. He is a bichon and his eyes are very clear but he does get a clear crust but no staining below his eye in the corner. It would seem to itch him as he tried to rub his eyes on my pants frequently. The woman at the pet store I shop at (private one ) asked me why would I want to change from Annamaet that my dog looks great. He has no typical tear stains, he isn't heavy although he is 18 pounds. etc. I am wondering the same why would you want to change from Annamaet if your dog is doing well? Just for other flavors?


----------



## BennySimpson (Mar 18, 2014)

Dog Person said:


> The fact that Zoey is doing well on her food leaves me to not want to switch, was just trying to get another flavor/brand to possibly switch off from time to time. Whether I buy a 5 lb. bag now or in 2 months is not a big deal IMO, 1 negative review doesn't mean anything but the truth is none of the dogs have been eating Farmina for that long and it could take a while for things to develop. And I know that my dog may not do well on another food that a different dog does well on. Heck people feed their dogs Old Roy and their dogs do OK.
> 
> Since Zoey has been on Annamaet her fur is softer, no eye goop (only had it with one food), no yeasty ears and no UTIs which could also be due to more water intake.
> 
> At this point I am not looking for a food because I need to switch so I can wait a while before I try something.


The only things that you could tell in a week are digestibility and palatability. If that dog went from a Natural Balance LID formula with 10% fat to 18% fat and to 50% more protein without issue in that short time period, then I would say the Farmina passed the first test pretty impressively.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Benjismom said:


> Dog person, which Annamaet is your dog on? Mine is on low fat and his fur feels like a brillow pad. His is low fat. He is a bichon and his eyes are very clear but he does get a clear crust but no staining below his eye in the corner. It would seem to itch him as he tried to rub his eyes on my pants frequently. The woman at the pet store I shop at (private one ) asked me why would I want to change from Annamaet that my dog looks great. He has no typical tear stains, he isn't heavy although he is 18 pounds. etc. I am wondering the same why would you want to change from Annamaet if your dog is doing well? Just for other flavors?


Zoey is eating the Extra with 26% protein. I have tried a few foods on her and she was getting UTIs and yeasty ears (first time was my fault - never cleaned her ears ... last dog never needed her ears cleaned) and a lot of good things were said about Annamaet so I gave it a try. We adopted her as a 4 or 5 month old puppy and Zoey's fur along her spine was very stiff and coarse no matter what food she ate. I started her on Annamaet (this is probably her 4th bag so she's been eating it for approx. 8 months) and after a while I noticed that around her shoulders felt softer and then along her back and then eventually by her butt. I actually didn't like the feel of her fur especially when I would pet another short haired dog and their fur felt soft; now she's as soft as any other dog I pet. 

Because of her UTIs and ear infections I was also feeding her Berry Balance (for UTIs) which I have stopped giving her to see if she is OK without it and give her probiotics (UTIs and yeasty ears) which I may just wean her off of them as well to see how she does without them. Maybe that stuff had a hand in how her fur feels.

I was just thinking about trying a different flavor so that Annamaet doesn't get boring to eat and there is some write-ups about how you may want to change companies every so often just in case your dog food is missing "something". I had heard Dr Tim's will be putting out a flavor other then chicken and then Farmina came out and they have Cod and Boar and was thinking about trying a bag. Because of Zoey being prone to UTIs I want to make sure that her food has low ash and figure getting a food that's has somewhat higher meat protein and low ash should be a good thing if Zoey does well on it.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> Finally!! What one is he eating?


He is eating the cod ancestral grain


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I gave Chester his first bowl of the Farmina chicken today and I had a little laugh because he thought it was great! He's a hound, he thinks everything is great....

It smelled fishy, like the herring that is an ingredient. The kibble was about nickle sized, larger than many kibbles I've tried, and felt moister. Not smushy, just moister. 

I've been feeding grain-inclusive already so I'm curious to see if after a few weeks there are any noticeable changes with this grain inclusive formula. I think my case study isn't that great though since both dogs get partial raw.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

meggels, I received my sample of the Cod Ancestral grain yesterday. The writing on the bag is all in Italinan unfortunately I cannot read Italian, (nor speak this beautiful language.) What is the fat content do you know? I cannot located the info someone sent me all ready. Benji is on a low fat diet so I just want to be careful about how much I feed him. He ate it all ready, he liked it but then there is very little he does hot like. If Benji doesn't like it then there is something terribly wrong with the food!!!! Thanks.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Oops never mind I found the answer on line. It is 18%. protein is 30%.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

From what I learned the sample bags are from the Italian ones they're using them up before making new sample bags or something like that. 

The farmina site has full info on the ingredients and protein and stuff.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

UGH. How long should I hold out? I did a direct transition (no mixing old and new) a bit over two weeks ago and his coat is still utter crap, shedding a ton more than he usually does and it has lost all its sheen and softness.

He was on Natural Balance LID. I wanted to find another food since they're starting to do stuff in China now and I don't understand why this food with the higher fat percentage and (probably) more fish is making his coat worse?? How long would you hold out? I have about two weeks left of the bag so I need to go ahead and order food again next week... go back on Natural Balance or try another bag of Farmina?


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Rescued, Have you tried natural Instinct? I use to use that and I liked it a lot. Personally if you have never seen this before I would halt the food pronto and see if it clears up. it would seem there is some correlation.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Rescued said:


> UGH. How long should I hold out? I did a direct transition (no mixing old and new) a bit over two weeks ago and his coat is still utter crap, shedding a ton more than he usually does and it has lost all its sheen and softness.
> 
> He was on Natural Balance LID. I wanted to find another food since they're starting to do stuff in China now and I don't understand why this food with the higher fat percentage and (probably) more fish is making his coat worse?? How long would you hold out? I have about two weeks left of the bag so I need to go ahead and order food again next week... go back on Natural Balance or try another bag of Farmina?


I have only given up on one kibble and only after I fed through 2 big bags.

Are you stripping out the old coat? Old stuff is dull and coarse feeling.

Through who knows how many coat blows of Sassy's we suffered through in her 16 years with us and every single one was different. Drove us nuts. After I started aggressively removing undercoat things were better. I actually thought Sassy was going gray on her back but it was shine. As an experiment [and I was too tired to do it right] I tried NOT brushing/ruffling/combing her until she was dry after her bath and her coat was horrible, nothing I did took away the rough sticky outie hair until her next bath. Is there anything different about this year with both the environment and they way you are dealing with the coat blow?


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Looks like Farmina isn't available in Canada (according to their website). Anyone know if they have plans to start selling in Canada please?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I sent them an email asking but never got a reply.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

mcdavis said:


> Looks like Farmina isn't available in Canada (according to their website). Anyone know if they have plans to start selling in Canada please?


According to a post on their Facebook page a little while back, there really is no plans to yet. They said they'd consider it in 2015.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

I just ordered a bag of the Wild Herring. Can't wait to see how Emma likes it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

I ordered the chicken and ancestral grains it shipped today! Still got plenty of current food, but getting low so soon will transition.. I estimate week and half or two weeks till enough to transition.. We'll see how it goes. 

I gave Saya her herring sample it had about two cups so I fed her two days of it cup or so maybe bit less each day. no transition and her poop was normal not loose or anything. 

So I hope Bella does well with this stuff we'll see. I'll try the chicken first then try the lamb once it becomes available.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's some pics for size comparisons. This is chicken & ancestral grains vs Totw high prairie. The Totw is bit smaller then the farmina. Bella had few pieces she likes it. She'll be almost out on the 19 so will be transitioning once it's low enough.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

Emma got her first cups of Farmina tonight. She really liked it, but then again she is a Lab and likes every thing. I like how big the kindles are and how dark it is. I got the wild herring and boy does it smell like fish oil. Can't wait to see how she does on it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

I gotten sample of the herring Saya loved it. She did fine on the two days she was on it no poop issues. she is raw fed so I don't plan to get it as main feeding.. I plan to order small bag for her. Still have current kibble for treats so will do that next month.. 5lb bag lasts long time since it's only a treat or occasional snack.

The bigger pieces don't bug me or the dogs they like it. Some people might not like it.. I hope pics I posted for size reference helps people on their decisions since some do pick kibble based on being small or big. 

Bella was excited for her food. I left the food bag in mud room to go get something and she dragged it to the hallway it was empty luckily, but she was happy licking at the bag.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

I just can't believe how fresh this food seems to be!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

dogloverforlife said:


> I just can't believe how fresh this food seems to be!


It's weird to me, I mean, I like the idea of the food being well kept in the bag after production but it also somehow seems like it has so much more moisture content so I worry about spoilage or rot. It feels slightly softer than I'm used to and even the chicken formula has a distinct fish smell to it (big plus to the dogs).

Still, I think I've had a bag open for about 3 weeks now and it still smells and looks the same as when I opened it. 

I'm happy with it and while my dogs will eat almost anything, they too seem happy with it.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Shell said:


> It's weird to me, I mean, I like the idea of the food being well kept in the bag after production but it also somehow seems like it has so much more moisture content so I worry about spoilage or rot. It feels slightly softer than I'm used to and even the chicken formula has a distinct fish smell to it (big plus to the dogs).
> 
> Still, I think I've had a bag open for about 3 weeks now and it still smells and looks the same as when I opened it.
> 
> I'm happy with it and while my dogs will eat almost anything, they too seem happy with it.


I was wondering about that too! It just seems sooo... fresh LOL. I guess I'm not used to it.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

I decided to switch Patches to it as well because she was all around me when I would feed Emma with her nose going a hundred miles an hour.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HillyBilly (Jun 11, 2013)

When I transitioned my dogs to the Wild Cod formulas of Farmina, mine did a quicker "Self Regulated Transition" by picking out only the Farmina and leaving rest bowl. No problems with transition at all, they have never been SO crazy about a food. I am very pleased. I agree with Jacksons Mom, it is soooo fresh.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, so I finally ordered some . Cat food and dog food. The cat food is for the ferret (my cats eat canned food and it's too expensive for them anyway). It's more expensive than I prefer but I'm just too curious. If my dogs do great on it I'll regret it though . Because I CAN afford it but would rather not. $2 a pound is my absolute limit and it's less than that (the chicken low-grain) so I guess I'll live, LOL.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Well, so I finally ordered some . Cat food and dog food. The cat food is for the ferret (my cats eat canned food and it's too expensive for them anyway). It's more expensive than I prefer but I'm just too curious. If my dogs do great on it I'll regret it though . Because I CAN afford it but would rather not. $2 a pound is my absolute limit and it's less than that (the chicken low-grain) so I guess I'll live, LOL.


That's about my $ limit too, but I admit that I think the dogs have done better on this then most other kibbles. They still get a lot of raw but I ran out of raw about 2 weeks ago so its been kibble only and they are going great on it. I'll order it again but it will still only be a part of their diets of raw and kibble both. 

They like everything so the "taste test" part doesn't really count


----------



## HillyBilly (Jun 11, 2013)

I stumbled upon another online retainer for Farmina other that Chewy.com. 

It is Dogfooddirect.com. 

I personally am very pleased with Chewy but it is nice to know there is another option. It is based out of Minnesota.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Jus thought I'd check in too, got our first bag of farmina cod low grain food. I mixed it with the grain free Fromm we had left but she was just picking out the farmina pieces and not eating the Fromm haha. I'm really pleased so far!


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice new online place to buy from they even have lamb formula.. Bella is currently transitioning to the farmina low grain chicken so far so good on half Totw high prairie and half farmina. 

No picking out either Bella is too much of a pig to do that. She loves her food anything except pheasant she'll eat. So far I'm pleased with the stuff, but since it's only half and half can't say for sure till full on, but no issue yet poop wise.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah Chewys is out of the cod formula (the only one I can remotely afford...)... I will try the other site....


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

OUCH $20 for shipping.... need another opton than the direct food site...


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks like I bought the cod one just in time then  . I was really loving the ingredients on the back of the bag as well. First three ingredients- Cod, dehydrated cod, and salmon oil.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

A&W said:


> Why don't you go on the Facebook Page. There are pictures of stores in Oregon that stock the food. I would imagine the wholesaler can get food to stores in Northern Cal.


I was on the Farmina USA site, got impatient waiting for it to load so just went to the sites mentioned by other DFers.... sigh guess its back to the site again....


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow $20 shipping? that is price I pay for frozen dog food place. I like chewy's free shipping on items over certain amount.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

A&W said:


> https://www.facebook.com/FarminaUSA
> 
> This is what I meant. This is where the I saw the stores in Oregon stocking the foods.


I was trying to avoid mentioning this, but I dont Facebook.....(sigh)....


I am in San Francisco once a week though so I must be able to get there...
-


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

Emma is really liking the herring formula. She is shedding like crazy though. Don't know whether to contribute it to food or the weather finally warming up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

